# what is the perfect gun for fox or coyote



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

and is it normal to hunt them with a 12gauge


----------



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

I use a 12 guage with #4 buckshot. I know alot of guys who use this too, or the Dead Coyote Hevishot load. Seems to work well, as long as your shots are around 50 yards or so. I prefer less than 50 yds. Good luck to ya!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alot of people will carry a 22-250 or 223 with their 12 guage. That way they can use the 12 for closer shots(50-yards) or use the rifle for longer shots. The debate on "the best coyote gun" will go on forever and is all a matter of oppinion. Some say 223, 22-250, 243, 204 and even some clame 17hmr, but we won't get into that debate, will we? Thought not. Good!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The most important aspect of picking a varmint rifle is to pick one you can shoot well. The targets are small, quite often you'll get a running shot or none at all. If you've got an old Savage 99 in 303 Savage but you're a dead-eye with it, use it.


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

You can get both in one if you want:

Model 24F-12 Combo Rifle/Shotgun



"Caliber: *12 GA*, chambered for 3" shells, *22 Hornet*, *223 Rem*, ..."


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

squirrel, I'll give you the answer: whatever I decide to take to the field

8)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Horsager is 100% correct.

People will tell you anything and everything. But if you have a .223 and can't hit the broad side of a barn...dont use it. But if you have a .375 H& H and can pick the flea off a dogs back at 500 yards....use that. It will leave a huge hole but that is the gun you can shoot the best.

I know the example is extreme. But I hope people will get the point. Because you do a search and you will see about 100 threads on.....which is better 22-250, 222 - swift, .243, .223, .25-06, etc. Or which is the best yote gun.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

It's also become a classic move to ask wich gun is best and then not say anything about, terrain, night or daytime hunting, what types of predators are being hunted, how far the average shot will be, spot&stock rifle or calling rifle.
The poster will only get accurate info if they give some info.


----------

